# B-Complex Vitamin During Pregnancy



## hopeandpray4

Hello!

I have been taking a 100 B-Complex Vitamin along with my prenatal while TTC. I was looking at my B-Complex Vitamin description today and it has 400mcg of Folate. My Prenatal alone has 800 mcg of folate. I've heard that they recommend not taking more than 1000 mcg and here all along I've been taking 1200.. The rest of the B Vitamins listed on the bottle are 100mg.. does anyone know if too much of ANY of the B vitamins can harm the baby?? I've only ever heard that they don't but I just want to make sure, I'm not finding much in the way of answers online when I google it. :shrug: I broke one in half today when I took it just to be sure. Oh, and my Dr has me on progesterone (prometrium) as well, they don't interfere with one another do they??

Thanks in advance for any help with this!


----------



## espia

i'm also on b100 complex and just got a bfp. should i continue taking it? maybe lower the dosage??? any harm?


----------



## hopeandpray4

I did finally find something online saying that Dr's recommend a 50 mg dosage, so I'm going to do that from now on... When I was TTC my OB/GYN said that the b-vitamins were good to be taking and safe, but I don't know how much is too much...


----------



## MommyMichele

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...s-b6-during-pregnancy-nausea-pain-excema.html


----------



## sausages

I was on B100's when i got pregnant. I asked my GP and he said just stop taking them. No need to step down or anything. :)


----------



## hopeandpray4

Thanks for all the replies! 

I don't really want to stop taking them b/c I know they can be beneficial, my concern is how much should I take..?? If my Dr advised me to stop taking them altogether then of course there would be no question, lol, I would stop immediately. But, can it do harm to the baby?? I've not read anything anywhere that said it can harm the baby, I've only heard positives..


----------



## MommyMichele

I don't know what your Dr will tell you but with any medication that I've been on for a long time, I know it's best to wean myself from it. So my suggestion is, if you are taking it every day, go to every other day, then every 3 days, then once a week. Total of 4 weeks weaning time. I don't know if it's the same for a vitamin but I've been on some heavy medications and have had to wean myself that way.


----------



## Tashry

Just doing a bit of quick research I found a few sites online that say that while some B vitamins are very good and beneficial while pregnant, too much *vitamin B6* can possibly be harmful to both yourself and your growing baby. As for how much is too much, the sites all seem to differ (but most seem to think that 10-25mg three times a day was the max dose), so I would stick to what your doctor or pharmacist recommends.


----------



## Tulip

Please please don't panic about having too much Folate!

I'm on 5milligrams due to a neural tube defect in my angel Ruby, almost five times what you are taking! 1.2milligrams is just fine and will protect your baby's spinal development very well - it's important to remember any Folic/Folate that neither you or the baby use will be peed out by your body xxx


----------



## hopeandpray4

Thanks girls. I've been taking 50 mg dosage last couple of days.

Tulip ~ :hugs: sorry to hear about your baby Ruby. you have eased my mind a ton though - thank you! Even with cutting my B-Complex in half, I am still getting 1000 mcg. I don't see my Dr until the 23rd so I will speak to her then. I just noticed your ticker - when is your due date?? I am 4 weeks today as well! :winkwink: :happydance:


----------



## Tulip

thank you! Ruby has helped me spread the word about folic and has achieved much for a tiny angel. She sent me a bfp on Friday! By LMP I'm 4+4 but I OVd late, so due on 22nd :) Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy x


----------



## hopeandpray4

Congrats!! I am due Nov 21st :happydance:! I'm praying for sticky vibes! 

Happy and Healthy 9 months to you as well!!


----------



## espia

this is what i got from safetus.com:

No well - controlled human data but suggested possible association between high doses of: 1.Vit B1 and anencephaly. 2.Vit B6 and phocomelia, Infantile convulsions. 3.Vit C and anencephaly, infantile scurvy.

The recommended dietary allowance (RDA) of B6 in pregnancy is 2.2 mg. 

C*
* Studies on animals show adverse effect and toxicity on fetus.
* No adequate and well controlled studies done on pregnant women.
* Drugs should be given only if the potential benefit outweighs the potential risk to the fetus.



now, i'm kind of worried i should stop taking my b100 complex, but i have read a couple of stories on bnb of people miscarrying when they stopped. one swedish girl strongly recommended staying on them until 12 weeks. i'll ask my doctor about it tomorrow...


----------



## espia

i called motherrisk.org and they said a b100 complex was fine during pregnancy, but in addition to your prenatal, it would be putting you over the recommended daily intakes of those vitamins.

what to do?! i don't want to miscarry...


----------



## skyrocket

I would like to know this too. I guess if youre eating heathily and your vit b complex 100 contains folic acid then just take this


----------



## espia

i switched to a b75 complex to take with my prenatal, which keeps me under the limit.

i am slowly going to ween myself off of that too.....


----------

